

Google X Lab will reveal another ‘moonshot’ next month - dutchbrit
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/03/12/google-x-lab-will-reveal-another-moonshot-next-month-but-its-not-working-on-a-space-elevator/

======
waterlesscloud
Not much here, other than solid confirmation that Google X is NOT working on a
space elevator.

